# Recaro Speed Seats in TT?



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all, 


Was looking to upgrade to some great seats for long drives that also really suck you down into the seat for the twisties....

Really not liking the stock seats, cars got so much grip but the real limiting factor is how hard you can squeeze the steering wheel and knee / door sill....:banghead:

Read some great reviews about Recaro Speed seats.


Was originally interested in the Recaro Sportster CS's but I notice that these have better side bolsters and are recommended for stuff like auto-cross.


Diggin' this fabric/color combo:











while its not real leather, I like the Saturn Noppen combo since you could get them stitched in contrasting white for the OEM look and the inside surfaces have a grippy texture which gives the advantages of Alcantara without the negatives....

heres a quick close up look:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVZUQmyE4qw

Not as nice LOOKING as the Sportsters, but I think a better seat for those that like the twisties...

anyone use these or install them in an 8J Audi TT?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a pair of Recaro SRD (older version of Recaro Speed) on my daily GTI.
They came in cloth trim but I got them reupholstered and added OEM heating elements.

While they are supportive enough for daily driver, my personal preference would want something more supportive for Auto-Xing duty. I do plan on upgrading to Recaro Pole Position on my TT-RS in the near future.

Recaro SRD in my daily GTI









Recaro Pole Position in my other car


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone make aftermarket ventilated seats? Or maybe seats in mesh a la Herman Miller?


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

dogdrive said:


> Recaro Pole Position in my other car


The leather work on the PP looks custom? If so, would you share the source?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

32vSC said:


> The leather work on the PP looks custom? If so, would you share the source?


Yeah the leather work is custom. The leather is actually lamb skin; very silky smooth and high quality.
I source the material through a friend who owns an upholstery business.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> I have a pair of Recaro SRD (older version of Recaro Speed) on my daily GTI.
> They came in cloth trim but I got them reupholstered and added OEM heating elements.
> 
> While they are supportive enough for daily driver, my personal preference would want something more supportive for Auto-Xing duty. I do plan on upgrading to Recaro Pole Position on my TT-RS in the near future.
> ...



NICE.

On the PP's, caan you still adjust the height and slide on these seats or are they strictly bolt in?

On the SRD's, was it hard installing the OEM seat heater elements?

I find the stock seats to barely put out any heat compared to my GTi OEMJackard cloth recaros....


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

YYC Dubber said:


> NICE.
> 
> On the PP's, caan you still adjust the height and slide on these seats or are they strictly bolt in?
> 
> ...


On PP, you can get a bracket with one fixed position and you can also get a bracket that slides forward and back. In term of adjusting height, the side mounts have a few different positions to adjust.

Here is a link to a side mount and you can see the points where you can adjust the height.
http://elephantmotorsports.com/images/get/507/.jpg


OEM seat heating elements isn't hard to install. My recommendation is to find a pair of used TT seats with heating and take the heating elements out of there. Stealership wants something like $1,000 for a pair of heating elements.


----------

